# 2013 Tour of CA



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

South to North this year! Stage 2 finish on the Palm Springs Tram road. Nice!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I checked out the route in detail. It looks to me like it is really geared toward the SJC TT and Mt. Diablo. I don't think the SoCal stages will make much of a difference in GC.

I'm particularly bummed about the Santa Clarita to Santa Barbara stage. The Ventura County part is a real yawn for spectators, although it's great route for old fat guys like me.

JSR


----------

